# New Betta



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

If I can remember how to post an attachment. Here's the new Betta I got last weekend.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

That is one really cool Betta!

Congratulations on the find


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice delta!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty betta


----------

